# here is a deal for somebody!



## bonbean01 (Oct 25, 2012)

http://northmiss.craigslist.org/grd/3364556623.html

Can you believe someone has this many free cattle??????  Someone with a livestock trailer could really score a big deal here


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 25, 2012)

Sounds a little fishy---that is a whole lot of walking cash to be giving away.  Wonder why the hurry to leave.  Make ya wish you could just be a fly on the wall sometimes


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 25, 2012)

Very true Pearce...if this is for real, someone could get the deal of the century...but if it sounds too good to be true, chances are it is.  My silly mind went into lala land thinking...hmmm...maybe this person is in the witness protection progam...or a serial killer close to being caught...ahhh...the mind is a crazy thing...or at least mine is


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 25, 2012)

Sounds like a good deal, but who knows how healthy they are and such. Let alone the genetics.

Just send them up here, i'll take the risk, LOL


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 25, 2012)

LOL, yeah, who knows, you could be right!  We could really come up with some fun theories with this one.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 25, 2012)

I look at them and if I thought they were healthy or at least not dying, I would take them all and sell them at an auction. Maybe keep one for me and whomever wants some beef. lol


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

Dog food for raw feeders! I can't see the link anymore but I'm assuming it was a large amount of free cattle.


----------

